# Two filters or one filter is the question.



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 29 gal. community tank with 2 Gouramis. One is a dwarf and the other a gold one. We have a Aqua-Tech 20-40 power filter on and was wondering if we should add a Bio-wheel to the tank. 
We also plan on adding more Gouramis later.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

A good rule of thumb is double the filtration capacity. So for a 29 you want about 60 gals of filtration on it.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I've always had 2 filters on my tanks, I am also a fan of over filtering if just for the water movement for the tank, it helps keep a healthy tank and a good idea


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Or just get one filter that is rated pretty high. I have an Eheim Classic 2217 on my 29g, rated for a 160g tank.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL I also have a 29 with the Aqua-tech 20-40. I wound up adding a Aquaclear 50 and it made a big differance. I hust bought a Fluval C4 for my 55 and I would have to say that is a slightly improved Aquaclear.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Those Fluval C3's look cool. But should i get a filter like that or bio-wheel?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I have hard water and I could see that beeing a problem with the Bio Wheel so I never tried one. The Fluval is made by Hagen just like the AquaClear. And most people love them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got 2 filters on both my tanks - an Aquaclear 20 and an Aquaclear 30 on my 20g tank (so 50g of filtration) and then an Aquaclear 70 and an Aqueon 30 on my 36g tank (so 115g of filtration.) I'd do either the second filter, or get one stronger one.... double filtration is always good (like Summer mentioned.)


----------



## KCBear (Jan 16, 2012)

I love marineland products however the bio wheels simply do not work as good as advertised. Hard water can cause issues with the wheels turning as well as not having enough water flow. In many tests they actually didn't provide any different water changes than a HOB without the bio wheel. Hopefully they will change the design a bit in the future for now I would recommend getting a normal HOB filter. For longer tanks I like 2 filters but that is just personal preference. Just make sure to get at least 1.5x's the filtration you need so you wont have to worry about anything between water changes.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I've got 2 filters on both my tanks - an Aquaclear 20 and an Aquaclear 30 on my 20g tank (so 50g of filtration) and then an Aquaclear 70 and an Aqueon 30 on my 36g tank (so 115g of filtration.) I'd do either the second filter, or get one stronger one.... double filtration is always good (like Summer mentioned.)


Holly how do you like the Equeon. I want ti add another filter to my 55. I have a Fluval C4 and was thinking about that one. I don't want a aquaclear as it's just like the Fluval. just want a differnt style.


----------

